# REC - Penne with Roasted Corn and Poblano, Avocado, and Tomatoes (TNT)



## SierraCook (Jul 2, 2006)

I had this salad last weekend at a friend's house. It turned out so good that we took the leftovers down to her Mom's to have with dinner the next day. We also decided that if you add diced cooked chicken it would make a great main dish. The avocados held up well even with being served the next day. 

*Penne with Roasted Corn and Poblano, Avocado, and Tomatoes*

2 Poblano (Pasilla) peppers
2 red bell peppers
2 ears shucked corn
2 tbsp. fresh lime juice
1 tablespoon extra virgin olive oil
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper
1/2 teaspoon cumin
1 garlic clove minced
4 cups cooked whole wheat penne pasta (drained and cooled)
2 cups halved grape tomatoes
1 cup finely chopped red onion
1/4 cup chopped fresh cilantro
1 cup chopped avocado

Preheat broiler. Cut poblanos and bell peppers in half in lengthwise; remove stems and membranes. Place pepper halves skin side up on a foil-lined baking sheet, flatten with hand. Add ears of corn to baking sheet. Broil 18 minutes or until peppers are blackened and corn is lightly browned, turning corn occasionally. Place peppers in resealable plastic bag and seal. Let stand for 10 minutes. Peel and coarsely chop the peppers. Cut kernels from ears of corn. 

Combine lime juice, olive oil, salt, black pepper, cumin, and garlic in a large bowl and stir. Add peppers, corn, pasta, and remaining ingredients. Toss and chill until ready to serve. Makes 8 servings.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 2, 2006)

_SC,_
_made a copy and I think I'll make this as a salad for the 4th. It look delicious and I love corn and avocados..Thank you_

_kadesma _


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 4, 2006)

cj, it is so yummy that you will love it. I could have ate the salad only for dinner that night at my friend's house. Even her husband raved about it and had second helpings.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 4, 2006)

_SC,_
_have everything all together except the avocados,which I'll add tomorrow and I love the way it tastes already..Thank you for putting this up for us to share._
_Happy 4th _

_kadesma_


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 5, 2006)

This really does look good.  Thanks for posting it.

 Barbara


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 7, 2006)

Barbara, you are very welcome.   I cannot wait until it cools off, then I will use the oven again and make this salad.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 8, 2006)

_SC,_
_the salad was such a hit, I've been asked to make some for sunday when we  have Olivia's baptisim!  Thanks again, it's really a wonderful tasty salad._
_Kadesma _


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 8, 2006)

Wow, cj, I am glad that the salad is such a huge hit.  I will have to tell my friend that gave me the recipe.


----------



## jkath (Jul 9, 2006)

How did I miss this one???
Sounds fantastic!!!

Thanks, Sierra!


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 9, 2006)

You are welcome, Jkath!!  The avocado in the salad really makes it good.  And if you happen to have leftovers the avocado still stays surprisingly green and fresh.  That really shocked me.  I thought the next day the avocado would have been brown and yucky, even with the lime juice.


----------



## jkath (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm sending it off to my mom - she is going to love this!!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 9, 2006)

_SC,_
Had to make 2 batches for tomorrow, got one ready went to get the other pack of penne and it was gone  Kids had been borrowing again without leaving a note, soooo, I grabbed the orzo and used that..It turned out fantastic as well.. So we have two beautiful salads ready to go tomorrow.

kadesma


----------

